# Machine Learning - Education



## JakkFrosted (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm working on my bachelor's for applied computer science, and have, with little thought, chose psychology as a minor. I have an interest to work in, or "hobby in," machine learning; I like the thought of setting something up and having it grow. I haven't started work on the minor yet, so changing it now would have no consequence. I'm wondering if minoring in math would be more beneficial to being productive in machine learning.

     Note that I chose applied computer science because regular computer science is not available through this online institution, nor is it available at any online institution. Regardless of the degree title, I think what knowledge I actually absorb is what's important. I'll be looking to use electives to fill in as many large gaps as I can. Also note that in this CS course, math goes only to business calculus, versus calculus II for the regular CS. Both have applied discrete mathematics. So, about the minors: The math minor at my college goes to calculus III and on to linear algebra. Would one of these be more beneficial than the other to machine learning, or is there a third alternative that's better?


----------

